# 99.9999999 Percent Recovered.



## Road_To_Recovery (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, I've been on this site a few times and I just wanted to let people know that you can still recover. I've had dp/dr since July 25. It's been a long road.
As you probably already know, it's simply just a symptom of anxiety and nothing more. You think yourself into, you psych yourself out. Watching some of "Sean Madden"s videos on Youtube did help me out with recovery, so check him out.
Starting out the new semester, I unfortunately only got 3 hours of sleep for the first day of school. This resulted with the biggest fucking panic attack of my life. But that was the climax, the peak of my anxiety. What comes up, must come down. School was a great distraction, except for those damn bright fluorescent lights. Get yourself distracted! Socialize! Having a crush really helped me out, because it was such a huge distraction. Especially doing breathing exercises. Close your eyes, breathe in for 10 seconds, hold, then exhale for another 10 seconds. Focus on your breathing, focus on your current environment. Have happy thoughts, forget about derealization/depersonalization. I know socializin while deep in dp/dr is weird because it's like, are you even real? But when you socialize, share stories, talk to people, and make memories, you know they're real. Your thoughts, your irrational thoughts that plague your mind, cause a chemical imbalance within the brain. An imbalance of cortisol and adrenaline. But you can get out of this state within seconds and minutes. #key is to distract yourself. The time intervals of freedom from your thoughts, increase throughtout the weeks, days, months, and eventually years.
I am only 99.9 percent recovered though because occasionally, but rarely, those dpdr thoughts come back to mind out of habit
If a highschool student can do it, then you can do it. 
Please, be well, and just know that you're an awesome person. No matter what you did, do not regret it. Learn to accept, fuck it. Fuck it you got high and fucked you up, just fuck it. Fuck anxiety, literally picture yourself sexually dominating a person named anxiety lol
Have a good day <3


----------



## skin (Aug 30, 2013)

nice post dude im glad that you recoverd  btw did your recovery was a process or it come suddenly to you?


----------



## Road_To_Recovery (Aug 31, 2013)

skin said:


> nice post dude im glad that you recoverd  btw did your recovery was a process or it come suddenly to you?


I'm sorry for such a late reply, but it was a process. I do remember though that I was able to zone back in, especially during the summer. Since I got it mid-summer, I was still going to the public pool, and that was a huge distraction, and I completely forgot about it. But only for like that hour, which sucked. Then those intervals increased, etc.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind of thoughts did you have?


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

I love your mentality, I can see how you are nearly close to recovery! 
I appreciate your post, especially because I am still a high school student. The end just nailed it! 
I wish you the best and I hope we hear from you soon with a post of being 100% recovered!!!


----------



## ginni (Oct 25, 2012)

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------

